# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  PLantones de Lúcuma

## yack maldonado

DSC08605.jpgDSC08608.jpg
Amigos buenos  días, la consulta es sobre plantones de lúcuma seda (injerto) hace como un mes sembre 4 plantones  comprados de la Universidad Agraria la Molina en un terreno de características franco arcilloso  a 2700 msnm Cajamarca y ahora las hojas y tallos le salen unas manchas negras que poco a poco los hacen secar, hace una semana sembre 16 más pero estos com humus, y estan presentando  las mismas características, hago la consulta porque la idea es  sembrar unas 20 ha de lúcuma más adelante, espero su apoyo.Saludos,
YackTemas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Árbol de Lúcuma Lúcuma lucuma? Los mercados de la lúcuma

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Yack: 
No es que yo pueda ayudarte directamente con el problema, pero te recomendaría explicar el manejo que les has dado hasta ahora a tu plantación de lúcuma, para que los usuarios que saben sobre el tema tengan una mejor panorama para poder darte opiniones o sugerencia. 
Por otro lado, siempre recomiendo que registren toda la trazabilidad del cultivo en este foro, para que podamos acompañar el desarrollo del cultivo desde el inicio, y así poder hacer los comentarios del caso. En otras palabras, no esperen a que sus plantaciones se vean afectadas por algún problema para buscar ayuda en el foro, sino más bien, registren todo el proceso de desarrollo de la plantación para poder hacerle seguimiento desde cada una de nuestras computadoras. 
Si todo sale bien y tu trazabilidad queda registrada, vas a tener tu campo mostrándose en Internet, lo cual se traducirá en una enorme ventaja a la hora de la comercialización. 
Recuerden que en agricultura es muy importante la apariencia (imágenes) y el registro de la trazabilidad (texto), por lo que si aprovechan estos recursos y los difunden en este espacio, los demás usuarios podrán responder rápidamente ante cualquier inconveniente que te suceda; además servir de guía práctica para otros interesados en el cultivo. 
Espero que alguien te pueda dar una mano y te dé alguna sugerecia útil para solucionar el problema en tus lúcumas. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## yack maldonado

Gracias Bruno por la sugerencia; 
Son injertos de lucuma seda sembrados en febrero de este año, cada plantón se sembró con 5kg. de humus cada uno, en un terreno franco arcilloso, a 2700 msnm todo este tiempo se presento gran cantidad de lluvia (en exceso), al poco tiempo de sembradas le empezaron a aparecer estas manchas negras o marrones en las hojas que luego terminaban secando por completo o haciendo que se marchiten y se caigan, ahora incluso estas manchas se presentan en el tallo iniciando en las guías y expandiéndose hacia todo el tallo, como consecuencia se empiezan a secar.
Espero que me puedan ayudar. gracias

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

Enfoca bien tu cámara, ponlo en la opción macro (dibujo de una flor) para que tomes fotos a distancias menores a 60 cm y un buen pulso. De esta manera se podrán observar los signos de las posibles deficiencias y/o enfermedades.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Yack: 
Sólo para ir viendo algunas posibilidades, no crees que el problema se pueda deber tal vez a un exceso de agua en las raíces, ya que nos cuentas que estuvo lloviendo bastante por allá y el sistema de raíces podría tener hongos o algún tipo de bicho que esté jorobando por allí. 
De lo contrario, creo que el problema podría venir del material genético que adquiriste, porque no se me ocurren muchas otras cosas que podrían haber ocurrido en tan poco tiempo, a menos que hayas tenido la mala suerte de que te agarre una plaga o enfermedad en tan poco tiempo; ya que no creo que se deba a una carencia. 
En todo caso, te aclaro que no soy Ing. Agrónomo, por lo que estoy comentano algunas cosas que he podido aprender en el camino con otros casos; así que espero que alguien con más experiencia en el tema te pueda ayudar. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## yack maldonado

Hay les envío más fotos sobre mis plantones de lúcuma que necesitan de su ayudaGracias,Yack

----------

davemaster

----------


## raul.torres

Hola Jack,
Tu caso me hizo recordar un problema que tuve hace un año con mi vivero de palto hass. El problema en esa época fue el exceso de agua y las sales que traía el agua que se acumulaba y era absorbida por los plantones y esto traía como consecuencia que aparecían manchas marrones en las hojas que luego se extendían hasta la caída de las hojas y la muerte de muchas plantas (muy similar a tu caso). La solución que encontramos fue diluir yeso agrícola en el agua en la cantidad de 5 Kg x barril de 300 Litros cada 15 días y con esto se neutralizaban las sales y se pudo detener y revertir el proceso. Espero que estos datos te ayuden.
Ademas te recomiendo que realices un análisis de suelo y de agua con el fin de determinar si son idóneos para la plantas de lucuma de desea cultivar. 
Saludos
Raul Torres

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## jara mariano

De acuerdo con Raul Torres, solo que quisiera que averigues si te es posible, o tal vez tengas la informacion, sobre: cual es el patron que utilizaron y de donde sacaron las yemas de lucuma seda par el injerto.

----------


## yack maldonado

Raul, estoy agradecido por tus sugerenacias, las estoy poniendo en práctica;
Mariano los injerto de los plantones los compre de la Universidad Agraria la Molina y el patrón es el biotipo llamado "lúcumo de palo", que comunmente es usado para este fin, las yemas son colectadas de las plantas madres que tienen en su  huerto.
Yack

----------


## Alper

Estimado Yack:
Ha pasado algún tiempo desde tu última comunicación al foro, como te fué, solucionaste el problema, agradeceria tus comentarios.
Existe la posibilidad de realizar una plantación similar en Cajamarca, 2,650 msnm.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

davemaster

----------


## davemaster

me pasa algo parecido con mis plantones de olivo solo q estoy controlando con plagicidas disueltas en agua  en todo caso te recomiendo q te asesores con un ing.agronomia solo mandale algunas fotos y trata de averiguar como seria  la forma del comtrol, del virus :Smile:

----------


## jasam_1959@hotmail.com

jack
te voy a ayudar en cuanto a este problema en las plantas de lucuma, vengo conduciendo este cultivo y te recomiendo que las plantas de lucuma son bien sensibles a la alta cantidad de agua en las plantas, primero las hojas se marchitan y luego se va secando todo el arbol, por esta razon ten mucho cuidado con el agua y cuidado con el tema de las sales. para el tema de la floracion es muy importante saber manejar el agua  si es exceso se te va caer muchas flores y no va fructificar.
saludos

----------


## ipex

Saludos amigos el suscrito es Carlos Villanueva Mendoza especialista en Lucuma para señalarle primero que se debe tener la muestra de tejido y descartar si es por patogeno o deficiencia nutricional, con respecto a este cultivo segun mi investigación tenemos diversos agrotipos .
las caracteristicas de los patrones  y el agrotipo es muy importante saber elegir y esta debe ser compatible con el medio ambiente donde se debe establecer,  mayores datos y material genetico pueden ir a la www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org

----------

